# Boehr - question about rifles...



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Boehr,

My understanding of the regulations was that I could use a .22 caliber rimfire rifle to hunt rabbits outside of deer season (such as now)in the southern part of the state. A friend of mine says no rifles at all may be used at any time in the Shotgun deer zone. What is the regulation? Is there a place I can find it written, perhaps on the DNR website? Don't want to break the law, just want to spend a few more days in the woods.

Thanks Boehr,
Byron


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Boehr, I'm not trying to do your job for you, but since it's the weekend, there's a good chance you won't be around and Byron is sitting at home wondering if he can take his .22 out for rabbits. Byron, the answer is yes, you may use a .22 for rabbits in the "shotgun" zone. On page 8 of the hunting guide, it states that you must use a shotgun during the Nov. 15-30 deer season in the "shotgun" zone. This doesn't apply for smallgame.


----------



## Jackone (Nov 20, 2000)

Matter-Of-Fact, if memory serves me right, you could use a .308 on the bunnies if you wanted to. And still be legal.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Yeah, I used to use my 30-06 on woodchucks down here in the shotgun zone in the summer. Perfectly legal, as long as it was not during rifle deer season. The only restriction I had was when I went on a game reserve and it restricted my bullets to weigh a certain amount or less.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The above post are all pretty much correct. You can use whatever gun you want at this time of year on rabbits. A .22, 30-06, whatever. The only time it is restricted is Nov 10 to Nov 30, the regular firearm deer season and what is commonly referred to as the quiet period.

Only other time that a rifle would not be able to be used is when hunting varmits or coyotes etc., at night.

As far as written, it tells in the hunting digest, page 8 & page 46 when you can't use a rifle, the rest of the time you can


----------

